# Starting to feed Dr. Tim's Kinesis



## CrazyZane (Apr 14, 2013)

Zane is a little over 17 weeks old. I started him out on TOTW High Prairie puppy at 8 weeks. He did great on the food but he was having large stool volumes so after the 15lb bag was done I switched to EB Meadow Feast. His stools were great, much smaller volume compared to TOTW but within 2 weeks his coat got very dry and hard to the touch and he developed eye boogers. So I stared researching kibble again and that led me to Dr. Tim. I've read about Dr. Tim's formulas on other dog forums and everything I've read has been positive so I though I'd give his Kinesis formula a try. 

I ordered a 15lb bag from Chewy on Monday and FedEx delivered it tonight. I opened it up and for dog kibble, it smelled pretty good and apparently it tasted as good as it smelled because Zane gobbled it right up. I'll report back as time goes on.


----------



## BeagleCountry (Jan 20, 2012)

The reviews I have read in regard to Dr. Tim's have been positive. Recently, I have read here and on another site about problems with Dr. Tim's packaging and dates. Did the bag arrive intact? What is the Best By date on the bag?

The chewy site states they have businesses in PA and FL, or charge sales tax in those states. I can't remember which. Everything I have ordered from chewy has been sent from PA which takes a day longer than FL. Was your order shipped from PA or FL?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Let us know how it continues to go! Dr. Tim's GF is on my radar right now. I have like 4 foods I'm trying to decide on right now for Jackson, and they'll be put to the test with the summer coming up, because he spends most of the time outdoors and swimming in the pool (looks like Zane does too! haha  - great picture!) so he's pretty active. I've also heard great things about Tim's.


----------



## zoeandzack (Apr 10, 2013)

I am interested in trying in this food as well. I would like to hear experiences with toy/small breed dogs.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Which Kinesis did you get, grainfree or grain inclusive?


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

zoeandzack said:


> I am interested in trying in this food as well. I would like to hear experiences with toy/small breed dogs.


Yes, this. I always hear about labs, and sporting dogs, and racing dogs. I'm curious about an active 17lb dog who, yes, is active, but he will not be running in any Iditarod race anytime soon, LOL...


----------



## CrazyZane (Apr 14, 2013)

BeagleCountry said:


> The reviews I have read in regard to Dr. Tim's have been positive. Recently, I have read here and on another site about problems with Dr. Tim's packaging and dates. Did the bag arrive intact? What is the Best By date on the bag?


I read about bag problems too. This bag was perfectly fine:


It was shipped laid flat not folder over like others. The use by date is Sept 2013.



BeagleCountry said:


> The chewy site states they have businesses in PA and FL, or charge sales tax in those states. I can't remember which. Everything I have ordered from chewy has been sent from PA which takes a day longer than FL. Was your order shipped from PA or FL?


It was shipped from Lewisberry, PA and they did charge me FL. sales tax. 







Jacksons Mom said:


> Let us know how it continues to go! Dr. Tim's GF is on my radar right now. I have like 4 foods I'm trying to decide on right now for Jackson, and they'll be put to the test with the summer coming up, because he spends most of the time outdoors and swimming in the pool (looks like Zane does too! haha  - great picture!) so he's pretty active. I've also heard great things about Tim's.


I will definitely update the thread. I've read good things about Dr. Tim's too so I though I'd give them a shot. And yeah Zane has no off button. I wish I could bottle up his energy and sell it. :biggrin: I was thinking of going w/ their Pursuit formula but my breeder as well as other Chessie owners have said stick w/ a food around 26/16 unless really working him hard, then go w/ a food 30/20+. He gets to run and swim everyday but nothing strenuous like field work so I think Kinesis is perfect for him.







InkedMarie said:


> Which Kinesis did you get, grainfree or grain inclusive?


I went went with their grain inclusive formula.


----------



## CrazyZane (Apr 14, 2013)

So Zane has been doing good w/ the Kinesis kibble but today he threw up. I fed Zane at 9am this morning and he just threw up, almost 4hrs. later? Ive never seen throw up this thick before and this much before. It was much more than 3/4 of a cup of food I fed him this morning and it had a lot of undigested kibble in it. He's didn't get into anything in the house nor outside and he didn't have any treats either. This is the first time he's thrown up like this.

Before he threw up he was perfectly fine, he was playing with his little bear toy then out of nowhere he threw up. Afterwards he was back playing w/ his toy. I'll keep an eye on him but man I've never seen throw up like that before, usually it's watery but this wasn't?? It was so thick we though it was a pile of poop at first.

Just an FYI I feed Zane out of this slow feed bowl because if I didn't he would scarf down his kibble in literally 30 secs.









*Sorry for being so graphic.*


----------



## murbanski (Sep 25, 2012)

That's interesting about TOTW. That's what my four month old puppies are on right now and that's happening to them too. It's really weird because it happens in like 48 hour cycles, and its all from the same bag. I'm planning on switching them as soon as they are out of this bag.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

Only experience I have with a smaller breed was my 20lb Boston Terrier Jack, he ate the Pursuit. He did ok, but nothing to right home about. He did vomit occasionally and had poop residue on his butt which he so ever graciously wiped on my arm on several occasions. Ronon flat out hates the food to the point he spit in in my face. He would rather starve, so that his his opinion. Joey did so so, he got major diarrhea when running hard on the food, even tried adding extra fiber and it didn't help. He did better on the grain free than the Pursuit, but since the price seems to keep going up and getting closer to the $2/lb, I would rather feed another food for that price that Ronon will eat and Jack/Joey don't have issues on. I had gone into the food hoping it would work, but my experience was not good.


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

I have spent half a year trying different foods and I think the most economical, yet highest quality is going to be for my pack Dr Tims Pursuit. I have finally learned to say no to my ALWAYS hungry Newfoundland. I talked to the breeder I got her from, a smart dog woman who said keep her a good food but add a can of sodium free green beans to her kibble so she feels full. So Gussie gets one cup Pursuit twice a day with green beans and she is happy, she had been getting FAT! My Aussie is a 6 month live wire and he gets 1 1/2 cups twice a day, gobbles it up. Spayed smooth collie is on a diet and my daughter is being careful and not over feeding her and she has lost weight on Pursuit, merely by measuring and not over feeding. And last, our hard keeper elderly Rough Collie is our miracle dog, he acts years younger and plays with the wild Aussie after feeding him Dr Tims Pursuit and his back legs that were starting to not work very well, they are better and he can get up the deck steps again without being lifted.That is a big deal around here since that is the dog my daughter grew up with and we had prepared her that he would probably die this winter since he was getting so weak, instead he acts 3-4 years younger. We are happy and I am no longer going to go crazy trying different foods. This last bag came in a heavy metal lined bag kind of like the Acana bags so it appears the bag problem has been fixed, Yeah!


----------



## CrazyZane (Apr 14, 2013)

riddick4811 said:


> Only experience I have with a smaller breed was my 20lb Boston Terrier Jack, he ate the Pursuit. He did ok, but nothing to right home about. He did vomit occasionally and had poop residue on his butt which he so ever graciously wiped on my arm on several occasions. Ronon flat out hates the food to the point he spit in in my face. He would rather starve, so that his his opinion. Joey did so so, he got major diarrhea when running hard on the food, even tried adding extra fiber and it didn't help. He did better on the grain free than the Pursuit, but since the price seems to keep going up and getting closer to the $2/lb, I would rather feed another food for that price that Ronon will eat and Jack/Joey don't have issues on. I had gone into the food hoping it would work, but my experience was not good.


Zane vomited this past Tuesday and he's NEVER vomited since I had him at 8 weeks; he turned 19 weeks yesterday. I feed him at 9am and almost 4hrs. later he threw up. He didn't eat anything inside or outside so I don't know what caused it. It was a huge pile of brown / undigested kibble and it was so thick and dry looking I thought he had pooped on the floor. He's been ok since?

His poop has been well formed but when I pick it up outside it's very soft and leaves residue on the grass. When I fed TOTW it was not like that at all. It was much more firm when I picked it up but his stool volume was a lot and he pooped 4-5 times a day. Since on the Kinesis he poops twice a day. 

****If you're eating or planning on eating and have a squeamish tummy leave now!!  *** *

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.




On this chart I'd say it's between a 50-75.




On this chart I'd say it's between a 3-4


----------



## CrazyZane (Apr 14, 2013)

I see Dr. Tim has stopped by from the like on NewfieAussie post. Dr. Tim I have a question for you. 

Before I started feeding your Kinesis formula I was feeding Zane EB Meadow Feast (400cal per cup). Since the beginning of April Zane has really been swimming a lot, almost everyday and up to an hour of hard swimming / retrieving and he walks about a mile per day. The problem is since he's been more active he's not gaining as much weight. He's dropped from gaining 2.2lbs a week to 1lb a week. He turned 19 weeks this past week and weighed in at 27lbs. I'd like to post pictures of him but I'd need a MOD to approve my post and I'm still waiting on a MOD to approve a post I made here yesterday. :wacko: I'd really like to get your opinion so no pics for now.

I switched over to Kinesis 9 days ago. I've been feeding Zane 3/4c 3x a day = 2.25c a day total, same as EB. 2 days ago I upped his feeding to 1c 3x a day and now his stools have been getting very soft. His stools were ok at 3/4c so I think it's due to the increase in food. I'll give it a few more days to see if his tummy adjusts. _*If *_it doesn't I need to up his calorie intake without upping the amount of food? When I bought your Kinesis I also bought a 8lb. bag of Momentum to use as treats. Would Zane be ok if I added Momentum in w/ the Kinesis? He's not quite 5 months yet. I was thinking 1/2c Kinesis + 1/3c Momentum. 

2.25c Kinesis = 933.75cal per day (not enough calories)
3c Kinesis = 1245cal per day (stools too soft)
1/2c Kinesis + 1/3c Momentum = 1210.5cal per day (???)




EDIT: I see a Mod just approve my post above.  How's that for timing......


----------



## CrazyZane (Apr 14, 2013)

EDIT: Sweet no more needing my post approved. 


Here's Zane @ 19 weeks. He's very lean and pulls like a twin turbo diesel. :tongue: I can see his ribs slightly if he's moving his body a certain way but normally I can't see them and they're easily felt. Looking down at him I can see a really defined waist but I think his waist is a little too skinny.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

How is your dog's coat currently?

And yes I believe you should up his food. He is a tad skinny.


----------



## CrazyZane (Apr 14, 2013)

SuperPug said:


> How is your dog's coat currently?


Fine. While feeding EB, within 2 weeks it got very dry and hard to the touch. Since feeding Kinesis it's back to how it was before EB.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I would watch the swim time in the pool. Chlorine in bleach. Bleach will dry out your dog's skin. I'm thinking that may actually be while his skin dried out.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

CrazyZane said:


> Zane vomited this past Tuesday and he's NEVER vomited since I had him at 8 weeks; he turned 19 weeks yesterday. I feed him at 9am and almost 4hrs. later he threw up. He didn't eat anything inside or outside so I don't know what caused it. It was a huge pile of brown / undigested kibble and it was so thick and dry looking I thought he had pooped on the floor. He's been ok since?
> 
> His poop has been well formed but when I pick it up outside it's very soft and leaves residue on the grass. When I fed TOTW it was not like that at all. It was much more firm when I picked it up but his stool volume was a lot and he pooped 4-5 times a day. Since on the Kinesis he poops twice a day.
> 
> ****If you're eating or planning on eating and have a squeamish tummy leave now!!  *** *


I think Jack's vomiting was due to the size/shape of the kibble. He had a hard time eating it with his smooshface and would swallow it whole. He does better on flatter kibbles or smaller kibbles. 

What concerned me was Joey liquid- pure liquid poop 5-6 times or more when he was running hard and he started getting dehydrated, this continued after 4 weeks on the food w/ no signs of improvement. Poop otherwise was soft, but formed on days I didn't exercise him hard. He also had the issue with Annamaet Extra which is also suppose to be a good food. Issue stopped with Redpaw 32k, firm poop. Still eats a lot- 6 cups a day, but poop is firm and no digestive upsets. He poops when we get to the trail, slightly soft due the excitement and car ride, but formed and not again during running like on the other foods. Not every food works for every dog.


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi Crazy Zane;

Try the mix like you have suggested(Kinesis and Momentum) but I think long term your best bet would be to go with the Pursuit. That would be a more energy dense kibble and would fit the crazy part of being a puppy better than the Kinesis in this case. Soft stools from just a bit too much food like you said. The coat imporved so the food seems to be doing its job but you have a sprouting, very energetic puppy.


----------



## CrazyZane (Apr 14, 2013)

SuperPug said:


> I would watch the swim time in the pool. Chlorine in bleach. Bleach will dry out your dog's skin. I'm thinking that may actually be while his skin dried out.


His skin was never dry, it was his top coat on his back that got dry and hard to the touch. Since switching to Kinesis it's back to how it was before feeding EB. Something in EB didn't agree w/ his coat. Some have said it was due to Canola oil...who knows? Kinesis has Canola oil too but it's much further down on the list of ingredients; 
- EB Meadow Feast: canola oil is 4th on the list.
- Kinesis: canola oil 20th on the list.





dr tim said:


> Hi Crazy Zane;
> 
> Try the mix like you have suggested(Kinesis and Momentum) but I think long term your best bet would be to go with the Pursuit. That would be a more energy dense kibble and would fit the crazy part of being a puppy better than the Kinesis in this case. Soft stools from just a bit too much food like you said. The coat imporved so the food seems to be doing its job but you have a sprouting, very energetic puppy.


I'll get a bag of Pursuit and give it a try. Fingers crossed it works! :thumb:


----------



## CrazyZane (Apr 14, 2013)

Zane lost his first tooth a little bit ago and I found several posts that said when a puppy is teething they will get loose / soft stools. I'm thinking maybe that's why his stools have been so soft. I can't say for sure since it started around the same time as increasing the food but it does make sense.


----------



## CrazyZane (Apr 14, 2013)

Zanes stools are still soft!?? They are formed but too soft to pick up without leaving residue all on the grass. I took a stool sample into my Vet yesterday and they just called and he's clean. I've been feeding Kinesis for 3 weeks now. His stools were never firm on Kinesis but they got soft(er) when I upped Zanes feeding to 1c-3x a day.

So does that mean Kinesis doesn't agree with his tummy? Zane always had firm stools on TOTW and EB. This is the first chicken kibble I've fed so maybe it's because of chicken?


----------



## dr tim (Mar 27, 2011)

I think it does mean that there is something in the Kinesis that does not jive with your pup. Why don't you email me directly at [email protected], please, and we can work it out.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I love this dog food bowl. 

http://bookofjoe.typepad.com/.a/6a00d8341c5dea53ef016302aeb293970d-800wi


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Is Zane a growing pup?
Does he scarf his food down?
Sorry if you've stated this before, but if Zane did well on TOTW and EB, why the change?


----------



## CrazyZane (Apr 14, 2013)

dr tim said:


> I think it does mean that there is something in the Kinesis that does not jive with your pup. Why don't you email me directly at [email protected], please, and we can work it out.


Unfortunately I think you're right. It's just one of those things, trial and error. I contacted Chewy before seeing your reply; the email notifications don't come through to my emails until days later? The nice people there gave me a full refund and said I don't need to return the unused portion and to instead donate what's left. I really wish Zane could've handled your kibble! 





Sprocket said:


> I love this dog food bowl.
> 
> http://bookofjoe.typepad.com/.a/6a00d8341c5dea53ef016302aeb293970d-800wi


WOW talk about slow feed.  I ended up buying this bowl for Zane when he was 10 weeks old. So far it works great. He use to scarf his kibble down in less than 30secs. Now it takes him about 2mins.












SuperPug said:


> Is Zane a growing pup?


Yes hes a growing pup. He's a little over 5 months old.



SuperPug said:


> Does he scarf his food down?


Yes he scarfs his food down but I bought the slow feed bowl above and it works great.



SuperPug said:


> Sorry if you've stated this before, but if Zane did well on TOTW and EB, why the change?


I didn't really research kibble all that much before I got Zane. 
He did well on TOTW High Prairie puppy but I didn't want to use a kibble made by Diamond. 
EB Meadow Feast made his coat very dry and hard to the touch and he started getting eye sleepies. I've read other retriever owners having dry coat issues w/ EB too. 

Since researching kibble I want to use a kibble that hasn't had any recalls. That's why I decided to give EB & Dr. Tim's a try. Since neither worked my next two kibble choices are Annamaet Manitok or Acana's Lamb and Apple. I decided to go w/ Annamaet and placed an order though Chewy. Since it's Lamb based and his poops were firm on TOTW and EB I'm hoping he does well on the Manitok.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Ah, I see. I understand the recall issue. It is one of the main reasons why I switched to raw, I just couldn't afford most of the higher end kibbles. I do believe the formula you are currently on isn't agreeing with Zane's digestion. I personally would of tried the Manitok 1st since I've noticed Lamb based kibbles having less digestion reaction. I'm sure he'll do better on the Manitok.


----------



## CrazyZane (Apr 14, 2013)

SuperPug said:


> Ah, I see. I understand the recall issue. It is one of the main reasons why I switched to raw, I just couldn't afford most of the higher end kibbles. I do believe the formula you are currently on isn't agreeing with Zane's digestion. I personally would of tried the Manitok 1st since I've noticed Lamb based kibbles having less digestion reaction. I'm sure he'll do better on the Manitok.


I don't know why I didn't go w/ a lamb formula either. 

I haven't really read in depth about feeding raw because one of my kids is just starting to crawl and I dont want him getting into the raw food touching it and putting his hands in his mouth. Maybe once my son gets a little older I can start feeding Zane raw. The best part about feeding raw is I can control EXACTLY what Zane eats. 

Where do you feed your dog bones at? In the house or outside?


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

CrazyZane said:


> I don't know why I didn't go w/ a lamb formula either.
> 
> I haven't really read in depth about feeding raw because one of my kids is just starting to crawl and I dont want him getting into the raw food touching it and putting his hands in his mouth. Maybe once my son gets a little older I can start feeding Zane raw. The best part about feeding raw is I can control EXACTLY what Zane eats.
> 
> Where do you feed your dog bones at? In the house or outside?


I live in upstairs an apartment with both the front/back balconies being carpeted -.-
Emma is fed on her blanket or towel in the house. If I was given the choice, I'd definitely feed outside.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

CrazyZane said:


> I don't know why I didn't go w/ a lamb formula either.
> 
> I haven't really read in depth about feeding raw because one of my kids is just starting to crawl and I dont want him getting into the raw food touching it and putting his hands in his mouth. Maybe once my son gets a little older I can start feeding Zane raw. The best part about feeding raw is I can control EXACTLY what Zane eats.
> 
> Where do you feed your dog bones at? In the house or outside?


I just want to make sure your aware that kibble still poses a samonella risk, so you will not want your son touching the dog food or the dog food bowl without a very good hand washing.

I feed in a crate, but when I had a fenced in yard my dog ate outdoors only, no clean up necessary. If I'm being completely honest I rarely clean his crate either, I wipe it down if it gets gross but otherwise let my dog do all the work.

Let us know how he does with the Annamaet. I'm still looking for a kibble to use as treats and I'm having a hard time picking...


----------

